

Startup with consumer product looking for awesome developers in Canada - petervandijck

We're a pre-alpha startup (ie. we haven't launched) in Canada, and we're hiring a few developers for our core team. These are fulltime salaried positions with benefits, we pay competitive wages (we have good backing).<p>We're just starting our team, we currently are 1 product guy and 1 lead developer, looking to hire about 3 more people.<p>The product is exciting, I'll tell you all about it in person. (Sorry, not ready to post details.)<p>You should know your web stuff, be comfy on *nix command line, and we also need someone who has done iOS, Mac OS and Windows app development.<p>Here are the details:
http://blog.getgush.com/post/3858261541/were-hiring-a-few-senior-developers<p>(All this assuming that hiring posts are ok on HN, they seem to be and I didn't see anything against them in the guidelines?)
======
petervandijck
Clickable: [http://blog.getgush.com/post/3858261541/were-hiring-a-few-
se...](http://blog.getgush.com/post/3858261541/were-hiring-a-few-senior-
developers)

